# Time to get MUGGED!!



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

Mug sales are OPEN!!!

Please use this thread for any discussion related to the mug sales.

If you encounter any problems, or something doesn't work right in the shopping cart, don't panic!  We'll get it fixed.  Post here, PM me, email me (address in my profile) or if it's urgent, call me (phone number in my profile).
*
ALTERNATE SHIPPING ADDRESSES:* The shopping cart does not have provision for different billing and shipping addresses. If you need it shipped somewhere else, PM me and I'll manually make the change. I try to ship quickly, so please let me know about an address change right after you place the order.

As always, thanks for your support!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm in.....do I get a discount for being 1st? Didn't think so...oh well, all done. 
CHeers


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

NOTE: Sorry, but our shopping cart does not accept PayPal.

If you absolutely cannot pay through the cart with a credit card, PM me and we will try to work out a solution.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 22, 2015)

Just bought mine. A greenee.


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> I'm in.....do I get a discount for being 1st?



There is a huge prize for being first. 

Sadly, you were 3rd. :biggrin:

Now Bob Jackson is going to want his prize! (Lunch on me at the next meeting.)


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

As in years past, to get the add on items, you must buy a mug.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 22, 2015)

Blue mug tshirt and new cap ordered


----------



## Brian G (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been MUGGED with a red stein.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 22, 2015)

The first two images, near the top of the first post in the thread you linked to, don't show up.  The images further down in that post all work just fine.

It's not an urgent issue and not worth clogging up your PM box...but the OCD side of me just wouldn't let me not mention it somewhere. 

Nice looking mugs, steins, and other goodies!


----------



## BSea (Jan 22, 2015)

Brian G said:


> I've been MUGGED with a red stein.


Ditto, and a hat.


----------



## Katya (Jan 22, 2015)

Got MUGGED! with the electric blue.  Patch and T-shirt will be cool, too.  Gonna flaunt them at the next Toronto Woodturners Guild meeting<g>.


----------



## asyler (Jan 22, 2015)

green mug and shirt,,


----------



## MarkD (Jan 22, 2015)

Been MUGGED...got a electric blue mug and a hat!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

TimS124 said:


> The first two images, near the top of the first post in the thread you linked to, don't show up.  The images further down in that post all work just fine.
> 
> It's not an urgent issue and not worth clogging up your PM box...but the OCD side of me just wouldn't let me not mention it somewhere.
> 
> Nice looking mugs, steins, and other goodies!



Hmmmmmm I'll look into that!


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 22, 2015)

*I did it!*

Electric Blue....

Is there a prize for the 1st person who ordered an electric blue?  lol


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

TimS124 said:


> The first two images, near the top of the first post in the thread you linked to, don't show up.  The images further down in that post all work just fine.
> 
> It's not an urgent issue and not worth clogging up your PM box...but the OCD side of me just wouldn't let me not mention it somewhere.
> 
> Nice looking mugs, steins, and other goodies!



That should be fixed!


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> Electric Blue....
> 
> Is there a prize for the 1st person who ordered an electric blue?  lol



Absolutely!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 22, 2015)

jeff said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in.....do I get a discount for being 1st?
> ...


 

WOW! You Ohio boys sure stick together. I taught at Oberlin College for a year.  Does that get me any sympathy?


----------



## papaturner (Jan 22, 2015)

Just added one more to the collection.:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > bobleibo said:
> ...



If you visit, I'll buy your lunch too!  Oberlin is one of my favorite places. Was the Elyria to Kipton rail trail there when you were here? That's one of my regular cycling routes. Great little town.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 22, 2015)

Electric Blue and a t-shirt for me!


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 22, 2015)

Red Stein here and two shirts for me and the wife. That pin will look good on the IAP Cap that I've had for a while. Thanks Jeff!

Also miming a hug over to Michele for the first electric blue mug...


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 22, 2015)

jeff said:


> TimS124 said:
> 
> 
> > The first two images, near the top of the first post in the thread you linked to, don't show up.  The images further down in that post all work just fine.
> ...



Works great now!  Thanks for the quick-fix.


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll start shipping these to US addresses on Monday morning. The international ones will start going out later next week.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 23, 2015)

Ordered my green mug and green cup, may do more later.  Now I have to got LA this week to pick the tire and wheels for wife Mini Cooper, she says.  Just have to pick which dog get to go.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff, I ordered mine but like a muppet, I put my street address where my email address should have been.....sorry.


----------



## RichB (Jan 23, 2015)

Got it ordered on time this time.  Green mug and a new hat.  I had a hat but it is not so good any more.  Time to renew.  Thanks Jeff and all the others who put this together.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

Electric blue is ordered. I've wanted this colour since I saw it last year. 

Can't wait.


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Jeff, I ordered mine but like a muppet, I put my street address where my email address should have been.....sorry.



No problem. I'll sort that out!


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 23, 2015)

Brick red stein . Cant wait!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Red stein and the Glass.  I will annoy my wife every night at dinnertime with the glass.   So worth the extra $12!!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 23, 2015)

jeff said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...


 
I don't remember the rail. Since I commuted home each weekend I didn't get to see too much. I lived at the Oberlin Inn during the week and we walked everywhere. There was a small ice cream shop and pizza place across from the little town center park, not sure if they are still around. And of course, we took a bunch of trips to Kelly Island...great winery! 
The small town atmosphere was what I really liked.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 24, 2015)

Scored an Electric Blue Mug and a T-Shirt!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2015)

DONE!!! Thanks Jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2015)

Mugs will begin shipping Monday Jan 26. 

I have 30 boxes going Monday, and probably about that many on Tuesday. Everything ordered for US addresses should be out by Friday, and I'll start on our overseas pals Saturday.  Thanks for your patience!

If you receive the wrong things, or not enough things, or too many things, or things you don't even recognize as things you should be getting, DON'T PANIC!! This is a small operation staffed with underpaid, overworked, unskilled labor, so not only are mistakes expected, they are virtually guaranteed!  Whatever the problem, do not hesitate to report it! We'll sort it out.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 26, 2015)

got my shipping notification today!


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2015)

OK, the first 30 are away!  These were all single mug orders, or a mug and a shirt or hat. The next pile is multiple mugs, or single mugs with multiple shirts/hats.

I go to the post office because carrier pickup is unreliable in my area. The look on the clerks face was "oh no, not this guy again".


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff check for Blue mug and 2xl T shirt is on the way!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 26, 2015)

jeff said:


> Mugs will begin shipping Monday Jan 26.
> 
> I have 30 boxes going Monday, and probably about that many on Tuesday. Everything ordered for US addresses should be out by Friday, and I'll start on our overseas pals Saturday.  Thanks for your patience!
> 
> If you receive the wrong things, or not enough things, or too many things, or things you don't even recognize as things you should be getting, DON'T PANIC!! This is a small operation staffed with underpaid, overworked, unskilled labor, so not only are mistakes expected, they are virtually guaranteed!  Whatever the problem, do not hesitate to report it! We'll sort it out.




Underpaid and overworked yes.  Unskilled?  Nah.  I have always thought you were a rocket scientist.


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 26, 2015)

Ordered a mug and hat.


----------



## magier412 (Jan 26, 2015)

No mug for me, but I did send a donation.  I've always appreciated the help, information and camaraderie here and am happy to be able to contribute to help keep it going!


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2015)

45 more orders ready for the post office in the morning!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 26, 2015)

Got the tracking number should be here Wednesday yahoo.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just curious. I put in an early order, but havn't received a shipping notice yet. Are the Canadian orders shipped differently?

I know this mug shipping is a huge task, and just want to say that I really appreciate everything that Jeff and all the others do for the birthday bash.


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2015)

darrin1200 said:


> Just curious. I put in an early order, but havn't received a shipping notice yet. Are the Canadian orders shipped differently?
> 
> I know this mug shipping is a huge task, and just want to say that I really appreciate everything that Jeff and all the others do for the birthday bash.



Yes, I noted in an earlier post that I'd be getting to the international orders this weekend. You won't get a shipping notice because I send those 1st class parcel, not priority. I'll post in this thread when they start going out. The reason I save those is because I have to do customs forms and that takes a lot of time.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 27, 2015)

Got my order for a blue 4 days ago and have my Starbucks coffee waiting to fill it...

Thanks again Jeff and the rest of the crew.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a bit muggy at the computer today 
Time for a blue mug, shirt and a hat to get this BASH started!


----------



## Michael67 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been mugged also!!! There were two of them one was Electric Blue and the other was a T-shirt, I will recover though.   Jeff, "thanks" for all you do and for using the USPS for shipping.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 27, 2015)

Is there going to be a Mug Shot Contest this year?


----------



## Argo13 (Jan 27, 2015)

Received mine today. The two-tone desk cup is very nice and l am wearing my shirt. Thanks Jeff!

The one advantage of living in NE Ohio in January; recieving my IAP Mug really quick.


Jason


----------



## tommy2tone (Jan 27, 2015)

Will these be available to purchase at the MAPG in may? Short on $$$ right now.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 28, 2015)

jeff said:


> darrin1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious. I put in an early order, but havn't received a shipping notice yet. Are the Canadian orders shipped differently?
> ...



Sorry Jeff, I missed that post.

I understand completely. I am eagerly awaiting my new morning kick starter.

My wife doesn't understand why I need another IAP mug. I think i'm going to have to make a display for them.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 28, 2015)

We need mugs like they need shoes.  That's the excuse I use.   I need whatever as much as she need another Jacket.


----------



## Katya (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff, what's the size difference between this year's mug and last year's straight-up mug?  Last year's was the perfect size for me and I thought that this year's looks like it has less capacity- but of course it's impossible to tell from photos.  Can't wait to get this year's mug and test drive it!
Comments?


----------



## RichB (Jan 28, 2015)

Got mine today.  Hat, Green Cup, and Pen.  Fantastic,  and in great shape.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

Mug Update:

Everything ordered to this moment has either been already shipped, or is packed, in the car, and will be at the post office Thursday morning.

*You are free to order but nothing else will ship before Monday Feb 1.*

We have a few beer steins left, plenty of red and blue mugs, some desk cups, and a decent quantity of t-shirts.

If you like the selection of things we've got this year and that we have had for the past few years, get 'em while you can!  We will be significantly scaling back the mug sale next year. In 2016 there will be one color, one style, and no more than 100. There will likely be t-shirts, but no other goodies.. 

Thanks for all the support!

PS: If you are ordering for shipment outside the US, consider just getting a mug and a shirt, or perhaps 2 small mugs. That keeps it under 4lb (so I can use a first class parcel), and saves me significant effort and expense. Thanks!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 29, 2015)

I for one wouldn't have a problem with prepaying for the stuff next year. If that would be any help with the ordering of items. So you wouldn't have too have extra inventory clogging up your house. :clown:


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Jeff.

I got my notice in the mail last night. I can't wait, the anticipation is building exponentially. 
I wish I could help with the shipping and packing. 

I think its a good idea taking the mugs back to ond colour and size. Maybe instead of just picking a colour, each bash from 2016 on could be given a colour theme with a mug to match. That way the colour of the mug becomes significant.

Only a few days to kickoff.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

tommy2tone said:


> Will these be available to purchase at the MAPG in may? Short on $$$ right now.



If there are any left, I could bring them to MAPG.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

darrin1200 said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> I got my notice in the mail last night. I can't wait, the anticipation is building exponentially.
> I wish I could help with the shipping and packing.
> ...



Yours was in the batch that I just dropped off.

That's an interesting idea about the color. I'll give that some thought.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

PTsideshow said:


> I for one wouldn't have a problem with prepaying for the stuff next year. If that would be any help with the ordering of items. So you wouldn't have too have extra inventory clogging up your house. :clown:



I gave that some thought this year, but it adds a layer of complication I wanted to avoid. Not out of the question for next year.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

Sylvanite said:


> Is there going to be a Mug Shot Contest this year?



I don't believe there is.

However, if there's interest, I will start a thread when the bash starts and we'll do something informal. Last year I sent some of the photos to the sales person at the mug company and she was thrilled to see them. I think we are a pretty unique customer for them and they enjoy working with us.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

Katya said:


> Jeff, what's the size difference between this year's mug and last year's straight-up mug?  Last year's was the perfect size for me and I thought that this year's looks like it has less capacity- but of course it's impossible to tell from photos.  Can't wait to get this year's mug and test drive it!
> Comments?



Here is the info on last year's mugs. Looks like the straight sided one was 17 ounces. This year's mug is 12 ounces.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

Argo13 said:


> Received mine today. The two-tone desk cup is very nice and l am wearing my shirt. Thanks Jeff!
> 
> The one advantage of living in NE Ohio in January; recieving my IAP Mug really quick.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know, Jason. Must have gotten there the next day!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 29, 2015)

jeff said:


> PTsideshow said:
> 
> 
> > I for one wouldn't have a problem with prepaying for the stuff next year. If that would be any help with the ordering of items. So you wouldn't have too have extra inventory clogging up your house. :clown:
> ...



Can't type for any one else but it would work for me. After the bash and the sawdust settles a poll on the question might be in order!:clown:


----------



## BSea (Jan 29, 2015)

jeff said:


> Sylvanite said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be a Mug Shot Contest this year?
> ...


Why don't we have a contest next year for this years mug.  That way people would have a year to get a great shot.  Like one skydiving, or on the great wall of China. 

Just a thought.

Oh, and my mug should be here today! :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 29, 2015)

Got mine yesterday(Wed.)Great stein, thanks Jeff


----------



## Edgar (Jan 29, 2015)

Got mine today!
Thanks Jeff - they look really great & coffee now tastes soooo much better.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is my youngest turner modeling the latest in IAP fashion!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my mug and IAP beer stein and now Dee wants a Green one also so guess I will have to place another order.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 29, 2015)

*Store???*

Will there ever be a store here that items can be purchased throughout the year instead of through vendors???  I know this has been discussed but never got any answers. It was talked about having various shirt types and colors and hats and other things.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 29, 2015)

Sylvanite said:


> Is there going to be a Mug Shot Contest this year?



No mug shot contest this year.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 29, 2015)

Received mine today and certainly no disappointments.:biggrin:


----------



## Grampy122 (Jan 29, 2015)

*I have been mugged.*

Jeff you did a great job. The mugs are great and so is the shirt. Thanks

Gordie


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Jan 29, 2015)

View in Gallery

 Yeah!!  Our goodies came today!


----------



## oneleggimp (Jan 29, 2015)

As a "newbie" to IAP I have no real right to put in my oar but as a past marketing/merchandising chairman for an organization, the idea of a methodology to buy merchandise year round seems like a good idea to me.



jttheclockman said:


> Will there ever be a store here that items can be purchased throughout the year instead of through vendors???  I know this has been discussed but never got any answers. It was talked about having various shirt types and colors and hats and other things.


----------



## TOF (Jan 29, 2015)

Ordered Electric Blue! Can't wait.


----------



## asyler (Jan 29, 2015)

the green mug is nicer than the picture!! nice..
love me shirt!
thanks


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 29, 2015)

*I GOT MUGGED*

Just in time to enjoy my favorite beverage for the Superbowl....and I am positive that my mug shot looks a LOT better than Gary Busey's!!! 
*Thanks Jeff!*


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 29, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Will there ever be a store here that items can be purchased throughout the year instead of through vendors???  I know this has been discussed but never got any answers. It was talked about having various shirt types and colors and hats and other things.


 

This is a great idea.....and I nominate John to run it ALL YEAR LONG. 
Until he has that up and running, I'm fine with getting it from the IAP vendors, they do a fine job.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my Diet Mountain Dew Stein yesterday! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 29, 2015)

BSea said:


> Why don't we have a contest next year for this years mug.  That way people would have a year to get a great shot.  Like one skydiving, or on the great wall of China.



I attempted this type of activity in 2012 and 2013.  The response was underwhelming.  I think people just don't really think about taking their IAP mug with them when they travel to get the great shots.

Here is a link to the 2012 announcement.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f170/creative-mug-shots-93106/

At the conclusion of that BASH I made an announcement that the contest would repeat in 2013 and I encouraged members to get a great shot sometime in the coming year.  It just didn't work out.  We got some fantastic Photoshopped entries, but no "on location" photos.


----------



## dtswebb (Jan 29, 2015)

The "loot" arrived in today's mail.  The stein looks great (sandstone) and I really like the blue mug.  The t-shirt and ball cap will be worn with pride, as will the pins.  The best was a short note thanking me for my support.

Thank you Jeff for giving me a place to hang out when I'm not working or turning.  This group has taught me more than I would have ever thought possible, has provided access to all kinds of material I would not have been able to obtain on my own and is the warmest, friendliest group of people around (most of the time).  The little contribution I made has been repaid too many times to mention.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my mug, stein, and t-shirt today!  Thank you!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 30, 2015)

Got my Mug and Cup this after and 2 pins.  The are beautiful looking  Thanks again Jeff for you do 

Tom


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 30, 2015)

I can drink coffee again!!!!     And be well dressed at our Alamo Chapter meeting next week!
Got my "big" mug today, along with a T=shirt, hats and pin. One of the hats will go into our meeting raffle.  Your Thank You note was real class.
What great service!
Thanks Jeff for all you do for us.  Thank your "shipping dept." for all of us.
Gordon


----------



## healeydays (Jan 30, 2015)

My mug showed up today and has already been christened with it's first cup of coffee.

If you haven't ordered yours yet, it's not too late...

Mike B
Bedford, NH


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 30, 2015)

My wifes favorite color is blue.  I gave mine to her.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 30, 2015)

*Mugs Through The Ages*

Well, here's a mug shot anyway:


----------



## markgum (Jan 30, 2015)

got the order in for a stein and shirt.  Now, to get the travel expenses done and see if I have any extra $$$.  The Blue one looks pretty sharp.


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2015)

dtswebb said:


> The "loot" arrived in today's mail.  The stein looks great (sandstone) and I really like the blue mug.  The t-shirt and ball cap will be worn with pride, as will the pins.  The best was a short note thanking me for my support.
> 
> Thank you Jeff for giving me a place to hang out when I'm not working or turning.  This group has taught me more than I would have ever thought possible, has provided access to all kinds of material I would not have been able to obtain on my own and is the warmest, friendliest group of people around (most of the time).  The little contribution I made has been repaid too many times to mention.



Thanks for your kind words, Matthew!


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2015)

Sylvanite said:


> Well, here's a mug shot anyway:



That is a WINNER!! :biggrin:


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Put mine to good use tonight when I pour my Moscow Mule!


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2015)

I am happy to read that the goodies are arriving!

ALL mugs (US and international orders) to the moment of this post have been shipped!

A few LOW stock levels:

Sandstone beer mugs: 6
Red beer mugs: 1
Green coffee mugs: 8
Green desk cups: 10
SMALL shirts 2
MEDIUM shirts 4 
XXXL shirts 3 
XXXXL shirts 3

Pretty good stock on: 

Red mugs
Blue mugs
Glass mugs
L shirts
XL shirts
XXL shirts
patches
hats

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 31, 2015)

Got the mug, pin and shirt all great looking Mug is to small to use so will turn it in too a pen mug for wife that is her favorite shade of blue will continue to use my t6enth mug as it cuts down on trips to refill. Thanks for all you do Jeff a dozen atta boys to you!!!! :clown:


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2015)

PTsideshow said:


> Got the mug, pin and shirt all great looking Mug is to small to use so will turn it in too a pen mug for wife that is her favorite shade of blue will continue to use my t6enth mug as it cuts down on trips to refill. Thanks for all you do Jeff a dozen atta boys to you!!!! :clown:



Thanks, Glen!


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just got home and found a box which arrived Wednesday containing a beautiful green mug, IAP pin, and a really cool t-shirt. I got mugged! Thanks Jeff for all that you do!

Wayne


----------



## Brian G (Jan 31, 2015)

My coffee tasted better this morning in my red stein.  :coffee:


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 31, 2015)

Purchased my electric blue!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 1, 2015)

Got mine Jeff. I'll be putting it to good use during the SuperBowl!


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 1, 2015)

EBorraga said:


> Got mine Jeff. I'll be putting it to good use during the SuperBowl!


 
Ernie, 
I got that exact same mug except mine didn't come with that other bottle !!

*Hey Jeff, what's up with that ??*


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 1, 2015)

Blue mug and t-shirt!!!


----------



## Michael67 (Feb 1, 2015)

Got my blue mug and T-shirt Saturday!  Already had my coffee with it today!


----------



## TOF (Feb 2, 2015)

Got my blue mug in today! Thanks Jeff. Love the site and showing my support!


----------



## jsolie (Feb 2, 2015)

Looking forward to getting my mug & tee shirt!


----------



## jeff (Feb 2, 2015)

Heading downstairs to pack 17 boxes. Except for one to Canada and one to Australia, you should all have your goodies by the weekend.


----------



## mark james (Feb 2, 2015)

> *Heading downstairs to pack 17 boxes.*



...  Thanks for all you do Jeff!!...


----------



## mark james (Feb 2, 2015)

EBorraga said:


> Got mine Jeff. I'll be putting it to good use during the SuperBowl!



Hi Earnie...  My Wife like your "Taste!"...


----------



## jeff (Feb 5, 2015)

There has been a couple day lull in shipping while I attended to other Bash tasks (like getting the boatload of Donation Drawing prizes queued up for posting). I expect to get everything ordered through tonight shipped on Friday.

If you ordered a mug more than a week ago and it has not shown up, send me a PM and I'll track it down.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 5, 2015)

jeff said:


> There has been a couple day lull in shipping while I attended to other Bash tasks (like getting my guesses in for the Trivia Contest.).


 
Thanks Jeff.  I won't breath a word about it to the other Chairmen!


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 5, 2015)

jeff said:


> There has been a couple day lull in shipping while I attended to other  tasks (like making sure all my chisels are razor sharp so I can protect myself the next time that maniacal stalker from the trivia contest violates his restraining order).


That's ok Jeff.  Take whatever time you need :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Feb 5, 2015)

All mug orders, domestic and international, ordered to this moment are ready for the post office in the morning


----------



## TonyL (Feb 6, 2015)

Just received mine. Well done! Thank you!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 6, 2015)

jeff said:


> Heading downstairs to pack 17 boxes. Except for one to Canada and one to Australia, you should all have your goodies by the weekend.



Yep, once again you are true to your word!!!  :biggrin:
My cool green mug and pin were waiting for me this evening.

Thanks Jeff. :wink:
Gonna have to give the collection a wipe down and get a group shot!!


----------



## jeff (Feb 8, 2015)

Everything ordered to this moment is either shipped, or in the car to be dropped off at the PO in the morning.

Here is what's left.

Sand Stein	 GONE
Red Stein GONE
Red Mug 18
Blue Mug 22
Green Mug 4
Green Desk Cup 6
Glass Mug	7
Patch 67
Hat 5
Shirt S 1
Shirt M 2
Shirt L 11
Shirt XL 23
Shirt 2XL 9
Shirt 3XL 3
Shirt 4XL 1


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 9, 2015)

Woohoo

Great suprise when i got home for afternoon coffee today.

I love the blue even more in person. Almost looks like bluejeans.


----------



## jaeger (Feb 9, 2015)

I got Mugged today also!
Nice Blue mug and I REALLY like the T Shirts!!
I'm glad I bought 3!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 9, 2015)

*IAP T-SHRT PAYS OFF!*

A couple of weeks ago I wore my new IAP t-shirt to the gym. One of the members asked me what IAP was which I explained. He then asked if he could see my pens so last week I took in my case to show him. He was very impressed, as were the other 3-4 people who gathered around. In the end, I got orders for 8 pens, 5 of them high end. I used to have a web site but took it down and only sell by word of mouth now. This gym is located in a medical complex and has quite a few doctors as members, doctors who have way too much money and like shiny things they can show their friends. 
I've always been very low-keyed about my work, mostly because actively selling them was way too much work and my real enjoyment was making them, but if the customer comes to me, I am more than happy to make what they want. 
*All of this because of a lil' old t-shirt~*
Thanks Jeff
Cheers
Bob


----------



## scottsheapens (Feb 9, 2015)

Got mine today, and a T-Shirt and Pin.  Love it.

Thanks Jeff for all you hard work on getting this stuff shipped.


----------



## jeff (Feb 10, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> A couple of weeks ago I wore my new IAP t-shirt to the gym. One of the members asked me what IAP was which I explained. He then asked if he could see my pens so last week I took in my case to show him. He was very impressed, as were the other 3-4 people who gathered around. In the end, I got orders for 8 pens, 5 of them high end. I used to have a web site but took it down and only sell by word of mouth now. This gym is located in a medical complex and has quite a few doctors as members, doctors who have way too much money and like shiny things they can show their friends.
> I've always been very low-keyed about my work, mostly because actively selling them was way too much work and my real enjoyment was making them, but if the customer comes to me, I am more than happy to make what they want.
> *All of this because of a lil' old t-shirt~*
> Thanks Jeff
> ...



Great story! We'll have to keep that in mind for the summer t-shirt design contest. Maybe a "let me sell you a pen" theme.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 10, 2015)

Can we get T-shirts to the point your vendors are selling them and we can order all colors.  Not associated with the bash, just IAP Tshirts?



jeff said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago I wore my new IAP t-shirt to the gym. One of the members asked me what IAP was which I explained. He then asked if he could see my pens so last week I took in my case to show him. He was very impressed, as were the other 3-4 people who gathered around. In the end, I got orders for 8 pens, 5 of them high end. I used to have a web site but took it down and only sell by word of mouth now. This gym is located in a medical complex and has quite a few doctors as members, doctors who have way too much money and like shiny things they can show their friends.
> ...


----------



## jeff (Feb 10, 2015)

firewhatfire said:


> Can we get T-shirts to the point your vendors are selling them and we can order all colors.  Not associated with the bash, just IAP Tshirts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would not be feasible to keep all the variations in stock. Colors, long/short sleeve, pocket or not. Plus, what I have found is that there is very low demand for regularly available logo items. What we will probably do is have two or 3 opportunities per year to get in on a bulk buy or the like.

Jeff


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 10, 2015)

no worries, I like a variety of colors when given the option.  That makes it easier to justify buying the next time they go up for sale and I don't mind buying a spare or 2 when I do cause I am messy.:biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 10, 2015)

jeff said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago I wore my new IAP t-shirt to the gym. One of the members asked me what IAP was which I explained. He then asked if he could see my pens so last week I took in my case to show him. He was very impressed, as were the other 3-4 people who gathered around. In the end, I got orders for 8 pens, 5 of them high end. I used to have a web site but took it down and only sell by word of mouth now. This gym is located in a medical complex and has quite a few doctors as members, doctors who have way too much money and like shiny things they can show their friends.
> ...


 
Too late. I already had these shirts made and gave them away free to a bunch of the girls at the gym. It's all in the marketing ~


----------



## jeff (Feb 11, 2015)

If you ordered a mug last week or earlier and have not received it, send me a PM!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 11, 2015)

jeff said:


> If you ordered a mug last week or earlier and have not received it, send me a PM!



If I did receive them...can I still send you a PM? :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Feb 12, 2015)

I GOTS me MUG and shirt.   :biggrin:
Always glad to provide a little support to this great site.  
Thanks Jeff for keeping us going.  :highfive:


----------



## hdbblue (Feb 13, 2015)

My mug just arrived on my doorstep.
Seven days from Ohio, I'm impressed.
Thanks again Jeff for your great work.


----------



## jeff (Feb 15, 2015)

GREEN MUGS all gone, folks.

(Those who ordered a green one today, don't worry, you'll get it!)


----------



## jeff (Feb 17, 2015)

OK, here's a little mug update.

Except for two orders that went out yesterday, everyone who is expecting a mug should have it. If you don't, speak up!

Beer steins and green mugs are gone 

Red and blue mugs, green desk cups, a couple glass mugs, and t-shirts are still available.


----------

